# تركيبة جل الشعر



## asemtayfour (17 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي لكم جميعا
انا عم اعمل جل من المكونات :
ليفزكول وكاربابول وتري ايتانول امين وغليسرين والعطور والالوان

بس المشكلة انو يلي عم ينطلب مني انو يكون الجل دبئ يعني فيه دبق
في ناس قالولي استعمل الصمغ وناس قالولي ماء وسكر 
وطبعا الحلين ما عجبوني 

اذا سمحتو بدي حل
وشكرا لكم سلفا


----------



## asemtayfour (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مافي رد؟؟
شكرا كتير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو البحث في القسم فمطلبك موجود في القسم .....


----------



## أمين نصار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ المحترم asemtayfour
بالنسبة لتركيبة الجل فهى كالاتى (تحضيرة صغيرة)
الكميات
1 لتر ماء
10 جرام كربابول 
10 مللى تراى ايثانول 
1 جرام سوربات صوديوم( مادة حافظة )
.025جرام لون
رائحة 
الطريقة 
1- يتم وضع الكربابول فى ثلاثة أرباع كمية المياه لمدة 24 ساعة مع اذابتهم براحة اليدين كل 3 ساعات .
2- يتم اضافة التراى ايثانول تريجيا مع التقليب المستمر حتى تتم عملية الربط وتحصل على القوام المطلوب .
3- يتم اذابة المادة الحافظة واللون المطلوب فى ربع كمية المياة المتبقية .
4- يتم اضافة الناتج من الخطوة 3 الى الناتج من الخطوة 2 .
5- اضافة الرائحة المطلوبة .


----------



## asemtayfour (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعة والله جربت بهي الطريقة بس عم يطلع الجل متل الماء ما عم يكون فيه دبق انا يلي بدي ياه المادة الدبقة يلي بتنضاف وبتتفاعل مع المواد ليصير متل الجل الاجنبي وحتى لو كان كلفته عالية


----------



## shadisawalha (14 أبريل 2011)

يمكن اضافة مادة pvp بنسبة 1-2%


----------



## رائد11 (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## fadhil-fad (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (5 مايو 2013)

دبق دي معناها ايه


----------

